# broken texas popping special rod



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a rod on craigslist a while back its an abu garcia texas popping special I loved it for about 10 cast then the handle broke but it appears it had been repaired before. But the guy didnt let me know. What would yall recommend on how to fix it


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Put it to rest.


----------



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

That's what I was thinking but had some hope


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

What did you pay for that rod?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I remember those from the good 'ol days.


----------



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Its a nice rod


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

If it were my rod and wanted to repair it I would take a solid piece of fiberglass rod long enough to fit through the reel seat and epoxy it. Then slip a piece of eva over the extended glass rod to make a rear grip. For a repair such as this I would use the gel type of epoxy. Not seeing the rod, I don't know if it is worth the trouble.


----------



## speckledred87 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks that sounds like a great idea. The rod itself is in great shape just the broken handle


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

If I really liked the rod, I'd at least find a $10 blank(or ask if they have any broken blanks in back) at FTU that would slide in from the butt, and extend to ~ foregrip, keeping the present grp as is.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*Not enough blank stuck up in the realseat*

U need to clean inside the rod at the reelseat to get all of the old glue out of the rod so u would get a good fit with the next piece of hollow rod blank u stick up in there. U want to stick at least 3" of blank in the back of the rod. It needs to not have any wiggly when it is fitted. Then glue with some good 60min. Epoxy. U may want to make the end going into the rod a little longer for glue take up. Once that has set u get a cork grip long enough and hollow it out to go over the end of the piece of blank. Then place u some tape shim down the piece of blank to the reelseat about 2 " apart. U want the cork handle to meet with the reelseat with perfect alignment. Then glue it on and go fishing.


----------

